# What Kind of Horse Are You? Buzzfeed Quiz



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I got "a bucking young stallion"... Ah lovely!


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

I got golden palomino!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I got "bucking young stallion" ........


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

oh wow, You guys are studs! haha!! Your nicknames are gonna be stud muffin1 and stud muffin2! haha!!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

You got: a golden palomino







Shutterstock 
*Charming, witty, and beautiful, some might even call you the Jennifer Lawrence of horses. You frequently have the best hair out of all the horses. You can eat all the hay you want and never get fat. Basically, you’re the horse we all want to be.*


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

You got: mini horse







guidehorse.com 

*Small and cuddly, you make the best companion out of all the horses. Due to your short stature, you’re great with kids and surprisingly sporty. People may underestimate your talents, but your good-naturedness and keen intelligence makes you the perfect fit for almost any job. However, a career in the non-profit sector is where you would probably excel the most*


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

I got the mini horse too haha, was not what I was expecting or rather hoping to get.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I got mini horse too. Not small or cuddly nor good with kids. Definitely seem to be working in the nonprofit sector. Always broke or at least horse broke!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Show ponying for me...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Shetland pony - how apropos.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I also got a Show Pony


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Golden palomino. It's totally true. I'm FABULOUS!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

How in the heck did I get unicorn? Thought for sure I would be a lazy QH.:???:


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Did it twice, first time with my first pick answers, second time with all completely different answers that were my close second picks. Both times I got Golden Palomino. So I guess there's no arguing that!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I got bucking young stallion also. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

You got: a bucking young stallion.










Young and virile, you’ve got every right to be arrogant. You’ve got a beautiful mane, long tall legs, and a long jump that makes all the ladies swoon. Your favorite motto is, “Don’t hate the player, hate the game,” right after “If you’ve got it, flaunt it.” Yep, you’re that kind of horse.​


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

^**** the bucking young stallion description is priceless!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

3ringburner said:


> ^**** the bucking young stallion description is priceless!


Hahaha, I know right? XD 
Too bad arrogance isn't something that fits my personality hehe.


----------

